# What to wear to panel to get approved



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi 

I am just after a little bit of advice really, my hubby and I have been chatting today about what we should wear to panel to hopefully get approved - It's not until January, but hey, we got loats of time to plan for it     .

Any comments received gratfully appreciated

crazybabe


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Jan will be here before you know it honey! And I'm a firm believer in planning ahead!!!  

We went smart casual, DH wore a suit and I wore a skirt and top - smart but not too work like if you know what I mean!
Main thing I think is that you feel confident and like yourself.

you'll be great honey, they'll love you whatever you're wearing!

lol
xxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Tibbelt

I said to DH that I think a pair of trousers and a shirt will be fine, I will probably wear either a skirt and top or trousers and a top, October is flying by so January won't be long, I wish we were going to panel sooner though.

Thanks a lot , good luck with intro's

crazybabe


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend had the same dilema when she went to the panel and opted for smart/casual as well. I think she wore trousers , but not a suit.

L x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have been trying to sort out today what I am wearing for panel on wednesday! 

I am not a skirt person (not sure I even own one! ) so black trousers and nice top I guess!

Dh is wearing shirt and tie but not suit jacket

x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

dh and i both wore our usual jeans and a casual shirt.......


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi i asked this very question a few weeks ago and in the end i wore black smart linen trousers smart top, and Dh wore Smart jeans and a short sleeved shirt (weather was nice that day unlike today ) another couple who were there were dressed in a suit and she wore a skirt suit.
After all the fretting we did i really didn't think they cared what we had on,
Good Luck xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Daisyboo

Thanks for your message, yes I am thinking January will probably be pretty cold, so I will probably wear trousers and a smart top, DH will probably wear trousers and shirt, have you heard of any any links yet.

Our SW contacted our referees todya to visit them the end of this week, just waiting to see report and sign now and wait for a definate panel date.

good luck

crazybabe


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

crazybabe

whatever you decide to wear make sure YOU feel a million dollars......

HHH


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

HI HHH

How are you, I have started looking for something to wear at panel in January already    - January will be here before we know it.

I can't believe how cold it had got.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Do Trinny and Suzanna sit on the panel giving points for the best dressed ?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

charlotte

Good luck for tomorrow with panel    I will be thinking of you hopeing that you get approved, please let me know how it goes won't you.

Good Luck!!!

crazybabe


----------



## tamzin14 (Apr 12, 2007)

I sit on a fostering panel and i can honetly say i very rarely notice what propsectyive foster carers are wearing i am more interested in what they have to say!

However i would suggest wearing something your comfortable in be that jeans or a suit let your clothes express who you are, your form F report would already have made the first impression!

Any panel/fostering questions feel free to pm me - fostering only sorry adopters not enough knowledge on adopiton x


----------

